# Do you guys think this will be a good replacement car for skiing?



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm picking up a new car either this or next weekend depending when my loan check comes in (at 2.8% APR  )

Many of you by now have probably seen my crashed Impreza. So I pulled the trigger and have another car lined up. I don't know if it's good though..

2008 Subaru Legacy GT Limited
5 speed manual, turbocharged
Obsidian Black Pearl
Clean title - no accidents
100k miles

It's got a few upgrades that Idk if they are good either..

Cobb Catted Downpipe
Cobb Accessport v3 stage 2 93
Blacked out headlights w/ halos and HID kit
17 inch Drag DR-66 rims w/ Hankook Ventus V2 all season tires (~1k miles) 

I'm worried it only goes 165mph and will do a 0-60 sprint in 3.2 seconds. Concerned about the lack of horsepower too, being only 3x what my Impreza had.

The other problem I'm thinking is that with the mods I'll probably get 45 mpg coming downhill from VT because I'll almost not have to touch the gas since the turbo will always be engaged through a smooth band of RPMs and all the extra cold air available to the motor.

Good thing gas is cheap, I guess, it takes 93.

Also not sure if it's a looker :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2016)

Get a set of snow tires for the winter and you be all set


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Probably will next winter. I'll just try to avoid driving on icy days until then. It definitely needs a ski rack because no way I'm throwing a bunch of skis in a leather seated sedan. (well, maybe until I get a ski rack I'll put them through the trunk)

Needs an NRA decal (basically your 2nd anti-theft deterrent) and a couple small, neatly placed ski resort decals. Good thing I got a bag of those from the BEMI show.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a 2005 Legacy GT wagon. An excellent ski vehicle as yours will be. I do put snow tires on it. Two mechanical issues and I'm not sure if Subaru fixed them by 2008. The turbo has issues with oil starvation and many have needed to be replaced before 100K. Oil line upgrades are available- see legacygt.com. Also, if the clutch starts to act up, replace it promptly. If the throw out bearing fails, it can destroy the "snout" of the transmission.


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2016)

I don't see the price in your post. Not knowing that, I would not roll the dice on a manual turbocharged vehicle with 100K miles. Too many variables. You have no clue how hard it's been run in the last 8 years or so. It's a fast car and people drive fast cars fast. 

Thumbs down, and I love Subarus.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

I would not buy a vehicle that heavily modified.  That's a big yellow flag that the previous driver drove it hard.   

I'd be more inclined to find the same car with zero modification and do it myself should I want the added performance.


----------



## Abominable (Feb 18, 2016)

If you can't pay cash you can't afford it.  Buy a beater 4X4.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

The 2008/2009 models are considered to be the most reliable and fun to drive of the Legacy GT's... including up to 2013 or so when they discontinued the model due to slow sales. (now they focus on Impreza STI and WRX)

The vehicle is actually not that "heavily modded". It's a simple processor hack, my father's plow truck has the same except with less features. Other than that just a better exhaust and downpipe and rims and headlights.

All these mods were put in by the 2nd owner who only drove the car for 1k miles. He's a hobbyist and has a lot of cars he kind of tunes up and collects or sells. The first owner drove the car unmodded and replaced oil every 3500k miles. This car is pretty darn fresh.

I'm sure the car has been driven fast but probably only for a few test drives by the 2nd owner who I've spoken to at length, he's on the Legacy forums, and definitely knows his stuff.

This will be my 5th Subaru and I have no problem at all replacing an engine at some point if need be. I've taken Subys to 300k+ in the past. 108k is basically a new car to me. Nicely broken in.

The price is $12,000. My payments will be about $210 a month, less than my old car. I'm not going to discuss my household income but this is well within our range of affordability.

The only way you could ruin this car is by hacking the chip to kick in turbo at 22 PSI at some stupid low RPM like 1500 or 2000. It wouldn't ruin the car but if you drove it around like that for a long time it would strain the engine and certainly reduce the life-span of the motor. No reason to do something like that.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 18, 2016)

I would not pay 5 figures for that car.  Maybe $8-9000.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds like you have made up your mind already...

Personally I'd stay away from any vehicle that has aftermarket upgrades, but I'm risk averse.  You mentioned the car had no accidents...did you pull a Carfax report on the VIN to verify that the 2nd owner only had the car for a short time?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

JoeB-Z said:


> I have a 2005 Legacy GT wagon. An excellent ski vehicle as yours will be. I do put snow tires on it. Two mechanical issues and I'm not sure if Subaru fixed them by 2008. The turbo has issues with oil starvation and many have needed to be replaced before 100K. Oil line upgrades are available- see legacygt.com. Also, if the clutch starts to act up, replace it promptly. If the throw out bearing fails, it can destroy the "snout" of the transmission.



Good tip on the 2nd. Regarding the turbo issues, they did fix that for 2008/2009 models (and all turbo Subies since).


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

skibumski said:


> I would not pay 5 figures for that car.  Maybe $8-9000.


I pulled a quick Clearbook estimate, $12K is a little high but not too bad.  Think he could try to knock $1K off but going below $10K might be a challenge.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

skibumski said:


> I would not pay 5 figures for that car.  Maybe $8-9000.



This is a $38,000 car with 108k and a Subaru.

I was looking for a 08/09 Legacy GT but found a Limited (maximum specs) with awesome upgrades and in perfect driving condition.

And yes the car checks out, the owner has told me the truth about the vehicle and gone above and beyond in terms of speaking with me and giving me advice about the car (he says don't mod it anymore, for example, this is perfect as-is).

And yes my mind is made up :lol: this thread was kind of a joke but interesting to see what others think as well.

He was asking 12,500 I got him down 12,000. With the upgrades he's put in it's worth more than the Clearbook. At least to me.

Keep in mind this car would cost way more from a dealer. I've looked around quite a bit. This is a rare ride.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Basically the mods bring it up to the performance of the 08 Legacy GT Spec.B ... see what you can find one of those for, if you can even find it.

Actually a little better


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

Www.ricerocketzone.com


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Www.ricerocketzone.com



Funny enough (or racist idk) the 2nd owner is a Vietnamese-American.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice subtle brag up there and congrats on the new ride!:lol:

I had a 2005 Legacy GT-Limited in Garnett Red Pearl.  I loved that car.  Mine was a bit more heavily modified than yours with a block swap from an STi, forged pistons, a larger turbo, full 3" exhaust, etc. w/ 300 whp / 310 wtq - it was a blast to drive.  In theory and practice, you'll get better gas mileage in a turbo car which has a larger turbo that does not spool up under normal acceleration/cruising on the highway.

As long as it isn't beat to piss, that thing should be fine.  The Legacy's tend to have far less problems in this area than the WRX's or STi's which younger people usually drive and beat on.

I can't remember how long the interior is in them, but I recall it being pretty spacious.  My 2005 I could lay down the back seat, so putting a board/skis in there isn't a huge deal as long as you don't have the board/skis touching leather.

Those tires on it now won't be good in the snow.  If you get some dedicated snow tires on it though, that should be a great car for traveling up to ski country.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> This is a $38,000 car with 108k and a Subaru.
> 
> I was looking for a 08/09 Legacy GT but found a Limited (maximum specs) with awesome upgrades and in perfect driving condition.
> 
> ...



I didn't see any suspension work mentioned in the OP, but the main differences with the Spec. B's was a 6-speed transmission and upgraded suspension.  However, completely not worth the huge premium they slapped on it... I think it was like another $10-12k when new for the Spec. B.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I didn't see any suspension work mentioned in the OP, but the main differences with the Spec. B's was a 6-speed transmission and upgraded suspension.  However, completely not worth the huge premium they slapped on it... I think it was like another $10-12k when new for the Spec. B.



Right. It's a 5-speed, normal suspension (of course with the Sharp and Sharp# switches to tune handling that is standard).

I meant in terms of HP and speed with the Cobb upgrades.

Spec.B might be a little nicer but I'd wager this car would beat it slightly in a race if you had the Accessport dialed in right.

and thank you I plan on enjoying the heck out of this car and keeping it for a long time. Going to be one of the nicest cars around town.

Spec.B also had a better turbo gauge and I thought a few more HP due to engine tunes. Since I have Accessport V3 I'll have a digital smart-phone style display showing not only that but all kinds of stats simultaneously.


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2016)

38K for that car new blows my mind.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Edd said:


> 38K for that car new blows my mind.



Yeah, they're quite expensive.  The Spec. B was comparable to say the WRX STi, which was even more money than the Legacy.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Edd said:


> 38K for that car new blows my mind.



I don't know what kind of cars you like but for Subaru drivers this is super high end and basically a mid-level luxury sedan on the interior and a hell of a fast and well handling car.

Learn a bit more about this car and it's capabilities and features and you might be a little less sticker-shocked.

It may not have the Audi name but it's certainly comparable to something like that (except faster than most Audis). Maybe it looks a little "plain / like a Subaru" on the exterior. Well, that's how I like em 

Keep in mind regular Legacy GT is not quite as expensive but this is Limited so it's maxed out on accessories. And it's got at least a couple thousand in improvements with only 1k miles on them.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Right. It's a 5-speed, normal suspension (of course with the Sharp and Sharp# switches to tune handling that is standard).
> 
> I meant in terms of HP and speed with the Cobb upgrades.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the Spec. B had some other smaller changes and a little more HP, but the only noticeable difference were really the suspension and transmission.  I believe the Spec. B had all of the same hardware, just a different tune to get a bit more power out of it.  In theory, you're right, the car should be as powerful as the Spec. B, if not more.

With the Cobb accessport, you have the option to run different tunes and find what you like best for your driving as well as possibly get some better gas mileage than you would have without it.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 what are you driving now?


----------



## frapcap (Feb 18, 2016)

Good luck. Even though theres a better chance that car wasn't beat on as hard as a wrx or sti, I'd still avoid it like the plague, especially at that price. You should probably find out what, if any preventative maintenance has been done- timing belt, water pump, head gaskets, etc. This car is a hell of a lot nicer for the price and comes with a few months worth of warranty.  http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/5445176501.html
IMO, there are newer, better, more reliable cars out there for 12k.

Speaking form experience, my '07 was reasonably easy to fix, but fixing it every month got really old- and it was stock. Kept me from missing ski days fairly often. 

JCB890 is correct- those tires aren't going to be very useful in the snow. Get some dedicated snow tires if you're going through with the purchase.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm cheap, so there's no way I'd buy a car that takes 93 octane.  That $$$ adds up over time like you wouldnt believe.

$1.47 regular versus $2.11 premium here

So that's $10.24 on a sixteen gallon tank every time you fill up! 

Figure most folks fill up every 7 or 8 days, and that's more than $500 clams every single year you own the car.  That's Friday The 13th scary math for skinflints like me.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jcb890 what are you driving now?



Nothing special and nothing fast.

A 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid.  I drive pretty far for work, so I wanted something that got good gas mileage, always liked the styling of the Focus and hate the Toyota Prius.  Overall, I really like it.  I don't know if I'd buy a new car again or not though... I guess we'll see what happens when it comes time to trade this one in or sell it.  Just broke the 30,000 mi. mark last week on it.  In the summer/spring, I can get about 50-52 MPG if I'm cautious about my driving.  Fall/winter when you gotta use heat and less hybrid mode I'll get 45-ish, which isn't bad.

It is a good sized car and has plenty of interior space.  Plenty of room for 3 people, boards, etc. to go snowboarding as I can fold down the rear seat in 2 different sections which is nice.  It also does surprisingly well in the snow for a car with all-season tires on it, however, I doubt I'll be able to afford to replaced these Michelin's when they wear out :lol:

My very first car, which I drove for 2 winters, was a '95 Camaro Z-28... I would not recommend something like that as a winter vehicle, man, what a nightmare.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Head gaskets is how I ended up losing my 98 Forrester. At 170k on the first set.

Turbo GTs have metal headgaskets and thus a lower failure rate and longer life. I'll probably replace it early to prevent a break-down at some point.

Also the car you linked to has more miles, only 1 year newer (same design), and none of the upgrades I'm pretty psyched about.

I could really care less about warranty, not that I am trying to continue humble-bragging here, but money is not the limiting factor here. This is my dream car. I'd literally take this exact car over anything right now except maybe a brand new WRX STI.

In fact I think I'd rather own this car first and see what Subaru has to offer in 6-7 years.

It'll get snow tires next year. I've never installed snow tires on a Subaru in my entire life of only owning Subarus and only once had a bad accident hitting black ice on a bit of a curve in the road. This year I'll just drive it carefully if the roads aren't dry.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

frapcap said:


> Good luck. Even though theres a better chance that car wasn't beat on as hard as a wrx or sti, I'd still avoid it like the plague, especially at that price. You should probably find out what, if any preventative maintenance has been done- timing belt, water pump, head gaskets, etc. This car is a hell of a lot nicer for the price and comes with a few months worth of warranty.  http://nh.craigslist.org/ctd/5445176501.html
> IMO, there are newer, better, more reliable cars out there for 12k.
> 
> Speaking form experience, my '07 was reasonably easy to fix, but fixing it every month got really old- and it was stock. Kept me from missing ski days fairly often.
> ...



Good idea about the maintenance.  Price is tough because this one has been modded - wheels, exhaust, tuning, etc.  It would cost him a good couple of grand do to those mods from stock if he wanted the same modifications.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2016)

does the rear seat have a pass thru?

i had a saab 93 hatchback, with snow tires it was a great ski car.  i'd just keep skis in a bag and put them through the pass thru between rear seats.  hatch was huge on that car, could take 4 people with gear for a weekend.

turbo makes for fun in the snow too.

good luck with new ride


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Head gaskets is how I ended up losing my 98 Forrester. At 170k on the first set.
> 
> Turbo GTs have metal headgaskets and thus a lower failure rate and longer life. I'll probably replace it early to prevent a break-down at some point.
> 
> ...



If money is not an issue and you want a badass Subie, you should get something more reliable and AWD for a daily and ski vehicle and then get a more heavily modded WRX/STi/Legacy.

Otherwise, and this seems to be the case, you're probably looking at the right path if you want some reliability, good in the snow and some extra power than normal. In the end, its your money and your car, so you're gonna do what you want anyways.  I liked my Legacy a lot, but sold it for some of the reasons mentioned in this thread - reliability, gas mileage, etc.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm cheap, so there's no way I'd buy a car that takes 93 octane.  That $$$ adds up over time like you wouldnt believe.
> 
> $1.47 regular versus $2.11 premium here
> 
> So that's $10.24 on a sixteen gallon tank every time you fill up!



The price difference between regular and premium is outrageous nowadays...actually about the same delta as when gas was close to $4/gallon.  Still can't complain about $2.11/gallon gas.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> does the rear seat have a pass thru?
> 
> i had a saab 93 hatchback, with snow tires it was a great ski car.  i'd just keep skis in a bag and put them through the pass thru between rear seats.  hatch was huge on that car, could take 4 people with gear for a weekend.
> 
> ...



My 2005 did, so this should.  Also, the whole back seat folded down on mine, so I think this one does also, but the 2005 and 2008's are 1 generation apart so there could be differences.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> My very first car, which I drove for 2 winters, was a '95 Camaro Z-28... I would not recommend something like that as a winter vehicle, man, what a nightmare.



Well I think you had me beat on the 1990 Subaru Loyale hand-me-down with like 200k miles that needed a fresh pint of oil every 100 miles :lol:


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm cheap, so there's no way I'd buy a car that takes 93 octane.  That $$$ adds up over time like you wouldnt believe.
> 
> $1.47 regular versus $2.11 premium here
> 
> ...



I have an unlimited Cumberland Farms gas card provided to me as a bonus for work. I never pay for gas 

JCB I just really like Legacys. I miss my 1995, it was an insanely reliable car and fun to drive even though not very fast.

When I say money is not the issue it doesn't mean I'm going to go from 12,000 to 40,000 hehe


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## The Sneak (Feb 18, 2016)

Are you aware of turbo 2.5 Subaru motors' reputation for piston ring land issues...not sure when that was fixed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## braciole (Feb 18, 2016)

The turbo in my 05 Forester blew in 2012, I opted not to replace it and move onto at 2011 Outback, biggest mistake ever.  Subie without turbo is like watching paint dry....sometimes I dream when I am using my paddle shifters that I'm still staring at that hood scoop on the old forester turbo.  130k on the outback, a newer Forester XT looms in my future for sure.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> I'm cheap, so there's no way I'd buy a car that takes 93 octane.  That $$$ adds up over time like you wouldnt believe.
> 
> $1.47 regular versus $2.11 premium here



Funny how states with cheap regular gas really jack up the price on plus & super. Here in NYC it's not as dramatic. Plus is 20 cents more super 40 cents.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> ...will do a 0-60 sprint in 3.2 seconds.



You didn't happen to measure this with AlpineReplay, did you?


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 18, 2016)

Stage 3 for LGT's is considered heavily modded.  It requires a new turbo, intercooler, injectors, and fuel pump!  Stage 3 power also tends to destroy the stock 5sp tranny, so most people upgrade that too, and also why the STI comes with the beefed up 6sp.  What you listed is only Stage 2 and you won't be doing 3.2 second pulls.  I love subies and would never recommend someone buy a Stage 3 LGT for a daily driver.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

So a guy who knows a ton about Subarus is dumping this after only 1,000 miles of driving. 

Nah...  No red flags there...

And what's the difference in insurance costs, especially with an accident payout now on your record?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 18, 2016)

What a dweeb.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 18, 2016)

skibumski said:


> I would not pay 5 figures for that car.  Maybe $8-9000.



More like $7100-$7900...


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well I think you had me beat on the 1990 Subaru Loyale hand-me-down with like 200k miles that needed a fresh pint of oil every 100 miles :lol:





bdfreetuna said:


> I have an unlimited Cumberland Farms gas card provided to me as a bonus for work. I never pay for gas
> 
> JCB I just really like Legacys. I miss my 1995, it was an insanely reliable car and fun to drive even though not very fast.
> 
> When I say money is not the issue it doesn't mean I'm going to go from 12,000 to 40,000 hehe



I like 'em too.

Man, these guys are killing you here today.  In the end, its his/your money to do with what you please.  If that's the car you like/love, you're going to buy one anyways and it doesn't matter what people on here think.  You're not on a car forum talking about modified cars, so of course people are going to be suspect of buying a car for a premium price with some modifications.

That being said, the price still appears a bit high for the car as a 2008 Legact GT-Limited on Kelley Blue Book w/ 102k is just over $9,100.


----------



## ChicoKat (Feb 18, 2016)

There is something seriously wrong when the Tuna/Car thread has more posts than the naked Lindsey Vonn thread. We need snow in a bad way....


----------



## dlague (Feb 18, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> There is something seriously wrong when the Tuna/Car thread has more posts than the naked Lindsey Vonn thread. We need snow in a bad way....



Right?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have an unlimited Cumberland Farms gas card provided to me as a bonus for work. *I never pay for gas *



In that case, I'd buy an H1.


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I like 'em too.
> 
> Man, these guys are killing you here today.  In the end, its his/your money to do with what you please.  If that's the car you like/love, you're going to buy one anyways and it doesn't matter what people on here think.



He literally created this thread to see what people think. It's in the thread title.


----------



## makimono (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


>



Nice...Looks fun!

I'd def mount a set of snow tires on some stock rims for winter. And I've had bad experience with Subaru Turbos (and head gaskets and cv joints) but that was 20 years ago, and the Millennium Falcon was still a good ski car.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Edd said:


> He literally created this thread to see what people think. It's in the thread title.



I know, it just seems like most of the guys on here are more "_tame_" than many of the other forums I'm on.  But, with this lack of snow, I think that goes out the window. :lol:


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

starts thread seeking advice, ignores advice...

I'm beginning to notice a pattern...


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Probably will next winter. I'll just try to avoid driving on icy days until then. It definitely needs a ski rack because no way I'm throwing a bunch of skis in a leather seated sedan. (well, maybe until I get a ski rack I'll put them through the trunk)
> 
> .



One of my pet Peeves ....If your going to put your skis in a clamp type roof rack at least cover your bindings . 
Road salt/sand dirt. Wicked bad for bindings.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> not that I am trying to continue humble-bragging here, but money is not the limiting factor here.


If money is not a limiting factor, why on earth would you finance a vehicle with 108,000 miles, especially when you are paying $12,000 or less?  Do you just enjoy handing money over to a bank rather than keeping it in your wallet?


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

108,000 is a lot of miles.  At least it's not a New York City car.

Oh, wait... it's a New York City car.
http://legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/ny-2008-legacy-gt-limited-248908.html


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2016)

When was the clutch replaced/if ever? Even if lately the city driving tore it up I'm sure. Timing belt been replaced yet? If not add $900-1200 as it will need to be done ASAP before you have a $12,000 lawn ornament.  Piston rings and oil consumption? What was the oil level when you looked at it? Check the boots on the axles? Looks for prior wet/grease spots?

 Have you asked why the guy is selling it after only owning it for a year? And letting it sit to put on 1000 miles in one year? That does a lot more harm than 1000 miles per month. Evidence of mice? They love the coating on wires and clogging shit up, and I GUARANTEE they have made a home in there at some point if it was driven 1000 miles in a year as the seller mentions in the ad.

Who installed the mods? A professional or amateur? Big difference, especially with amateur electronics. Amateur install + sitting = FIRE. 


You've seem to have made up your mind but from someone who has a good deal of experience playing under the hood, RUN. 

Even at 9-10 thousand the car could be a ticking time bomb given the mods and how it must have been driven, even with routine maintenance. Mods to a car like this mean absolutely nothing, it is like putting a swimming pool in and expecting it to raise the value of your home. If it was in the 7-8 range, I would say maybe, but 12k is stupid pricey for a Subaru with 100k+.  Those mods will do more harm than good in terms of the life of the car and your wallet.


----------



## JoeB-Z (Feb 18, 2016)

Tin has a good point I forgot. The CV joint cover on the turbo side gets roasted in these cars.


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2016)

JoeB-Z said:


> Tin has a good point I forgot. The CV joint cover on the turbo side gets roasted in these cars.




And are a bitch to replace. 


I still want to know why the guy is selling it after only a year. And putting only 1000 miles on in one year is awful for the car. Probably took some life off the turbo and engine.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> And are a bitch to replace.
> 
> 
> I still want to know why the guy is selling it after only a year. And putting only 1000 miles on in one year is awful for the car. Probably took some life off the turbo and engine.



I hit on that question right away.  The same seller posted his "cousin's" Subaru Outback for sale on the same forum.  The Outback's engine was blown because it had no oil.  (listing: http://legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/nyc-2006-outback-limited-245367.html?t=245367 )

Also, Tuna goes on and on about how mint the car is, and how it's never had any damage.  Yet the same seller posted in the forum that he needed a passenger side mirror for a 2008 GT.  (here: http://legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/ca-obp-gt-side-mirrors-249258.html?p=5322686#post5322686 )

I can't say for sure that the mirror was needed for the same car, but a reasonable person would see that as a distinct possibility.

I would pass on this car in a heartbeat.  Even if everything checked out, which it doesn't, I would not buy a New York City car with that high mileage.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 18, 2016)

Have a trusted mechanic look at the car.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 18, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> *If money is not a limiting factor, why on earth would you finance a vehicle with 108,000 miles, especially when you are paying $12,000 or less?*  Do you just enjoy handing money over to a bank rather than keeping it in your wallet?



He must be even cheaper than I am.


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2016)

Whatever you buy, get one of these for the bumper. It will help next time...









Or better yet. Buy this for your dad/GF and let them know when you think snow is coming...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

lol


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

ChicoKat said:


> There is something seriously wrong when the Tuna/Car thread has more posts than the naked Lindsey Vonn thread. We need snow in a bad way....



What can I say, I'm irresistible around here. I could literally post anything and guaranteed the big league haters like VTKilarny and CustyTheClown will be on it. Sadly they were late to this party and I don't take advice from people with anger management issues.

Even some folks who until recently I thought were cool around here like Tin have decided to jump on the bandwagon because I called a bad snow forecast and ended up totaling my car on black ice. You can tell it's a bad snow year around here for sure.

Yes I expect to maintain this vehicle on both a consistent basis and whenever necessary. Shocking. :lol:

Would love to see photos, see details of all the detractors awesome vehicles.

And no I didn't post this thread for advice (except from knowledgeable Subaru people). I posted it to get 7 pages of entertainment in the course of one afternoon.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> He must be even cheaper than I am.



It's called not having 12k in my wallet right now but having 105k yearly income. Nonetheless, I need a car right now. Hmmm.. tricky one!


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Even some folks who until recently I thought were cool around here like Tin have decided to jump on the bandwagon because I called a bad snow forecast and ended up totaling my car on black ice. You can tell it's a bad snow year around here for sure.
> 
> Yes I expect to maintain this vehicle on both a consistent basis and whenever necessary. Shocking. :lol:
> 
> ...



You're safe. All is well. It can be joked about.

I honestly don't want to see anyone get screwed out of money and it has nothing to do with you maintaining it. It's all about previously. You doing all the maintenance in the world won't help if the previous did not. I would really ask when the last time the things I listed were changed/replaced if ever because if not they are things you might need to do sooner rather than later and the price of the car is suddenly 14-15k+. 

It's a big red flag as to why this individual is selling it after only a year and thousand miles. Even if their reasons for selling are legit. The lack of driving leads to corrosion of the piston walls, bearings, etc. because of the lack of lubrication/use. And rust in the under areas. It also leads to rubber and plastic things (belts/hoses) becoming very brittle. I cannot tell you how many times I've seen someone bring in a car they bought because the lack of usage and having catastrophic engine failures shortly after.

 When a car that has not been driven much in a while becomes a daily driver it is suddenly more vulnerable to issues and repairs are no longer cheap because instead of simply using a ratchet you now must use a torch. Cars that sit are known for having exhaust manifold issues (NO MATTER THE MAKE) and usually take a torch because the small bolt heads get corroded and now must be cut out. 

As I mentioned, sitting = mice and along with not knowing who installed the HIDs and other electronics, there is a chance you could walk into a store and come out to a fire. That is no joke and your insurance will most likely not help you out because it was an aftermarket amateur install.


Have you seen pics of the engine bay and under?


And yes, I worked in a garage before going to college, and during. And still do the majority of my own work and work on friends' cars.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

I drive a Nissan Rogue. It's on lease. I get a new one in April. It's a solidly dependable four wheel drive vehicle that doesn't break the bank. I lease so I don't own a constantly depreciating asset and can get a new one in tip top shape every 3 years

and all I did was point out th clear absurdity of constantly posting for advice with no intention of taking any advice from anyone. you just want to slip in a humble brag about your not so sweet new ride


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Let's put it this way (again). I've talked to this guy at length and gotten to know him over the course of a week and a half. We've shared photos of our previous cars; I've seen his collection. He's a serious hobbyist but for whatever reason he's looking to downgrade his vehicle right now. I guess he needs the cash more than he needs a sweet ride at the moment.

The timing belts are new, the oil is just changed, the tires are fresh, all the mods are new.

Of course the situation would be a red flag from an outsiders point of view. The car has not been "garaged". It's been carefully maintained, upgraded, and driven about 1000 miles in the last year that he's owned it. It is seriously in pristine condition.

Unless this guy is totally lying to me and I'm going down to pick up a 1994 Ford Escort, I've seen the photos, I've heard the details, he's even told me what's most likely to be needed to replace the soonest (which isn't much because even though the car was in excellent condition when he got it, he both restored and upgraded it anyway), and I've seen so many photos of all parts of this car it's actually interesting how enthused he is about his vehicles and his hobby.

He has told me any questions or problems I ever have he'd love to advise me.

So, am I gonna get burned, or did I just get really lucky and find my dream car just at the right time?

Guess we'll see. I'll keep you all posted 

As for the 3.whatever second 0-60, same car with same upgrades are all over YouTube doing this. Set the Accessport to "launch" configuration and that's how it's done. When the roads are dry and clear in the spring I'll do some time trials with it on back roads in the hilltowns. Until then feel free to speculate


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> I drive a Nissan Rogue.



Well if that don't make your dick bust through concrete!



KustyTheKlown said:


> you just want to slip in a humble brag about your not so sweet new ride



You know I did it all for you 

Hilarious a Nissan owner trying to lecture a Subaru owner about dependable vehicles.

My wife's mom just got a Nissan Rogue. I guess it's nice. Probably as dependable as most Nissans which ain't bad. But it's a bulky boring ride. Are you even driving a manual transmission?


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

Tin said:


> When a car that has not been driven much in a while becomes a daily driver it is suddenly more vulnerable to issues and repairs are no longer cheap because instead of simply using a ratchet you now must use a torch. Cars that sit are known for having exhaust manifold issues (NO MATTER THE MAKE) and usually take a torch because the small bolt heads get corroded and now must be cut out.
> 
> As I mentioned, sitting = mice and along with not knowing who installed the HIDs and other electronics, there is a chance you could walk into a store and come out to a fire. That is no joke and your insurance will most likely not help you out because it was an aftermarket amateur install.



Sorry to go off topic but in your opinion how often should a car be driven at a minimum?  Just want to know how often I need to get my daughters car out while she's off in college...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

A mechanic just told you buyer beware and you brush it off because you've gotten to know and trust a stranger over the last ten days?

I wish you luck, but your judgment skills here seem to be sorely lacking.


----------



## Tin (Feb 18, 2016)

hammer said:


> Sorry to go off topic but in your opinion how often should a car be driven at a minimum?  Just want to know how often I need to get my daughters car out while she's off in college...



I would take it for a highway trip once a week for 10-15 miles and just start it here and there to keep the electrical system/battery in decent shape. This and her driving it during when home should be fine.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Well if that don't make your dick bust through concrete!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no. did i ever claim to be a car guy? did i start a thread to brag about my rogue? no.

i drive a dependable and affordable suv with 4 wheel drive that gets me around town and to the mountains and back safely. i don't know much about cars, but i'd bet that my 2011 Rogue with 30k miles is far less likely to give me problems than your heavily used 100k+ mile modded subaru.

and of course the seller of the car has been nice to you. he's trying to sell you his fucking car. idiot.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> A mechanic just told you buyer beware and you brush it off because you've gotten to know and trust a stranger over the last ten days?
> 
> I wish you luck, but your judgment skills here seem to be sorely lacking.



That about sums it up. Thanks, I'll let y'all know if the car disappoints. And also if it kicks righteous ass like it's supposed to.

There have only been one or two people in this whole thread who know jack sh*t about this car and they have either highly endorsed it or said maybe I should get it slightly cheaper. The rest is speculation.

...

And a Subaru with 100k will outlast a Nissan with 30k assuming they are equally maintained. 9 times out of 10. Let me know when you get your Nissan up to 300k and we'll talk. Oh wait, you're leasing it, just in case it's not as dependable as you wish.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

lol youre dense. i lease because i like having a new car. i lease because i dont want to own something expensive that decreases in value every time i use it. want to make another wager? this one is a long game. during my next lease term, my car will not break down or have any major mechanical problems. your subaru will. $10 plus the $3 and change you still owe me.


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol youre dense. i lease because i like having a new car. i lease because i dont want to own something expensive that decreases in value every time i use it. want to make another wager? this one is a long game. during my next lease term, my car will not break down or have any major mechanical problems. your subaru will. $10 plus the $3 and change you still owe me.



How about if I win you EAD and if I lose you EAD.

I PM'd you asking for a bitcoin address weeks ago... still waiting. So we can settle that one right now if you actually want to instead of keep bringing it up as if I intentionally shorted you. As I said I only had that much in my wallet that day and I PM'd you instantly afterwards to settle the bet. I even walked to the bank with no car on a horrible weather day just to get you the funds the next day and I wasted my time and effort.

Unbeknownst to me would someone be so butthurt over a temporary deficit of 0.0000001 BTC.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

you've already eaten all the dicks in your epic snowstorm thread and your car breakdown thread. there are no dicks left over for anyone else to eat. i'm gonna stop before i give you another stroke.

you owe me $3.12


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

So...what did the CarFax or equivalent report show?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> you've already eaten all the dicks in your epic snowstorm thread and your car breakdown thread. there are no dicks left over for anyone else to eat. i'm gonna stop before i give you another stroke.
> 
> you owe me $3.12



You said you needed a new BTC address so POST IT if you want your money.

Interesting you think I'm the guy about to have a stroke. My BP is 134 over 80. How you doing these days?


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 18, 2016)

Here we go again...


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

its the same damn address you sent to last time. are addresses dynamic and constantly changing? serious question, as i don't use bitcoin. this is a friends account just to hold you to your word. 

19kWW868rfNdiK9zRxusmkSAca5tAqD2mn

for the record, tuna did PM me asking for the address again while i was skiing last week. skiing took priority. back in the office and can devote efforts to this silliness.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 18, 2016)

hammer said:


> So...what did the CarFax or equivalent report show?



Car Fax only good for "Reported" Accidents , Got a used tracer wagon home and under the flood lights could see the whole passenger side was re painted. Didn't notice it under sunlight ,took it to my mechanic .....Should have done it first. 
Turns out someone did a half ass repair .

Dealer took it back ..LOL wanted us to sign a paper saying car was not in an accident. After much go round ended up giving credit for another car .


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

hammer said:


> So...what did the CarFax or equivalent report show?



Originally sold and reported as a lemon. Stolen twice. Several accidents, one causing the vehicle to be set completely on fire. Involved in two floods (that seems unusual). The turbo is completely busted. No head gaskets. A hail storm hit it real bad one time and apparently it's been in a junk yard for 3 years. Involved in 2 DUIs due to reckless previous owner. Currently has no title; never been insured. VIN has been scraped off the vehicle and replaced with a fake. Also found out the guy selling it to me is actually in jail for using this vehicle to smuggle a few kilos of cocaine across the Mexican border and smuggled the cell phone he's been using to contact me up his arse. The Mexican drug cartels have for whatever reason decided to restore the vehicle and sell it for cash. Most likely I'll be robbed at gunpoint when I arrive to pick up the vehicle instead.

Just kidding, it's absolutely clean as described by the guy. And also a few thousand under Kelly Blue Book for private party sales.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

KustyTheKlown said:


> its the same damn address you sent to last time. are addresses dynamic and constantly changing? serious question, as i don't use bitcoin. this is a friends account just to hold you to your word.
> 
> 19kWW868rfNdiK9zRxusmkSAca5tAqD2mn
> 
> for the record, tuna did PM me asking for the address again while i was skiing last week. skiing took priority. back in the office and can devote efforts to this silliness.



You said you were going to generate a new address. Addresses can be dynamic or static, it depends how you use it.

You just got $5.00. Enjoy. For "silliness" that you couldn't be bothered with you sure made a hell of a scene over it.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

Well shit you make 105K a year and don't have $3.12?? Who the hell manages your bank account? Gary Coleman's parents?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Well shit you make 105K a year and don't have $3.12?? Who the hell manages your bank account? Gary Coleman's parents?



As explained previously my BTC is attached to an account I intentionally don't use anymore and have migrated away from. Rarely do I need to make a BTC transaction anyway.

I'm sure everyone else around here is much more able to make a BTC transaction at the drop of a hat. I'm pretty bad with computers and stuff anyway.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> As for the 3.whatever second 0-60, same car with same upgrades are all over YouTube doing this. Set the Accessport to "launch" configuration and that's how it's done. When the roads are dry and clear in the spring I'll do some time trials with it on back roads in the hilltowns. Until then feel free to speculate



Here's a Youtube video of 2008 GT Spec.B with a Cobb Accessport v2 stage 2. It was posted more than 5 years ago.  Driver claims 4.5s with launch control on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRcixKElnTE

I speculate that an 8 year old regular GT even will hit mid 5s at best, but that you won't even notice the difference.


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Car Fax only good for "Reported" Accidents , Got a used tracer wagon home and under the flood lights could see the whole passenger side was re painted. Didn't notice it under sunlight ,took it to my mechanic .....Should have done it first.
> Turns out someone did a half ass repair .
> 
> Dealer took it back ..LOL wanted us to sign a paper saying car was not in an accident. After much go round ended up giving credit for another car .



Hear you but it never hurts to check...doesn't mean the car is set if there are no reports but if there are then I'd be leery.  Sometimes you can also tell a few things by the maintenance visits (or not).


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> As explained previously my BTC is attached to an account I intentionally don't use anymore and have migrated away from. Rarely do I need to make a BTC transaction anyway.
> 
> I'm sure everyone else around here is much more able to make a BTC transaction at the drop of a hat. I'm pretty bad with computers and stuff anyway.



Why even use bitcoin? That's kind of sketchy I'm not going to lie. Are you just paranoid or do you sell prostitutes and yayo on the deep webs in your spare time?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Here's a Youtube video of 2008 GT Spec.B with a Cobb Accessport v2 stage 2. It was posted more than 5 years ago.  Driver claims 4.5s with launch control on.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRcixKElnTE
> 
> I speculate that an 8 year old regular GT even will hit mid 5s at best, but that you won't even notice the difference.



That's one driver. I've seen in the 3-range and read plenty of people getting 3-range. There's a few other factors involved; notably how well you drive the car. I'm not claiming to be the best driver but I've been driving Subaru sticks since I was 15.

We'll see. I could care less if it gets 4.5 vs 3.whatever. I'm using this as a daily driver and vacation-taker. And because it's way more fun and awesome than most cars for such purposes.

I wouldn't doubt a regular GT gets 5.something. This isn't a regular GT.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Why even use bitcoin? That's kind of sketchy I'm not going to lie. Are you just paranoid or do you sell prostitutes and yayo on the deep webs in your spare time?



Originally I had a small investment and was playing it like stocks. Having read much about e-currency I checked it out. I have no idea how that is sketchy. Maybe Krusty's friend is a coke dealer. I've heard you can get all kinds of stuff with BTC too. Sounds like fun and a good plan.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I wouldn't doubt a regular GT gets 5.something. This isn't a regular GT.



I know it's super awesome.  I just meant it was not a Spec.B.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I know it's super awesome.  I just meant it was not a Spec.B.



Should be slightly ever-so faster than a Spec.B on a straightaway. It would be a good race, anyway.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 18, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Should be slightly ever-so faster than a Spec.B on a straightaway. It would be a good race, anyway.



I'm sure it will be fun to drive.  Be safe, man.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I'm sure it will be fun to drive.  Be safe, man.



Seriously this!!!

You just got married, are talking kids etc.  I'm not saying get a minivan, but no need to go all fast and furious.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm only planning on taking it out to the back roads for a quarter mile or less sprint once to see how it performs once the roads are dry.

Otherwise it's a great snow car, nicest car I've ever had by far, and I'll enjoy driving it around town and here and there.

I usually take any new car I get and stretch it out on the highway a little but after that I drive like a human being 

Thanks


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2016)

Does this thing have a ski pass-thru; just the middle section of the back going down so that two passengers can still fit back there on either side of the skis? Just curious. I think every car should have that, including SUVs.  Wish my Forester did.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 18, 2016)

No


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

The Carfax report has 55 entries.  They could be oil changes for all I know.  But if I were buying the car you'd be sure that I would know. 

But then again I wouldn't buy a cheap New York City car with 108,000 miles on credit.

Tuna, you keep calling good advice "hate".  You aren't going to go far in life with that attitude.


----------



## mriceyman (Feb 18, 2016)

Anybody know how old tuna is 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 18, 2016)

Good sir
You and I have similar incomes. I chose to replace an aging Mazda3 hatch purchased new...with a 2015 GTI w/performance package (limited slip differential and brakes from the Golf R/Audi S3). No AWD, but dedicated snow tires and it's a monster in the snow, courtesy of that limited slip diff. If you reconsider and go new, I heartily endorse the GTI.

Lest my automotive knowledge be questioned...well, who cares...but other past and present cars of mine include some neat hardware (mk2 GTI, Corrado VR6, BMW 325is, antique 911 etc)

The new WRX is awfully nice if you are set on AWD...both the GTI and WRX have excellent resale value as well.

Edit: I hope you realize the only way you are getting sub 5 second 0 to 60 times with that car (the legacy GT or WRX for that matter) is by dumping the clutch at 5000 rpm and being absolutely brutal on the drivetrain. Frankly, 5-60 mph is a better indicator of an engines power delivery and flexibility.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 18, 2016)

mriceyman said:


> Anybody know how old tuna is


31
recently married
$105k/year income
marketing director for a campsite advertising firm, future CEO
Subaru aficionado 
DIN 14
inventor of TunaSpeed


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

Tuna -

What state is the seller in? Give me the VIN and the owners name and I will run both through NCIC as well as check out any accident reports to make sure it matches up with what you are seeing.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> Tuna -
> 
> What state is the seller in? Give me the VIN and the owners name and I will run both through NCIC as well as check out any accident reports to make sure it matches up with what you are seeing.



I posted the link to the listing earlier in this thread. If you follow that link you can find the Vin number.


.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 18, 2016)

I spoke to a Subaru mechanic that I know.  He just laughed.  His advice is to make sure that you have funds set aside to replace the short block.   It's common for these vehicles to need upwards of $6k worth of work when they are a few years old.  New turbo unit, new short block, new clutch, etc.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

DINs to 14, admits to frequent yard sales

Does not compute. 

Do you weigh >225 and drop 20 footers? I doubt it


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sorry tuna, I feel kind of bad, but this thread is hilarious.  :lol:


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 18, 2016)

We need to have a gathering for just the most famous AZ characters. I would pay to ride a lift with Tuna, VTK, and Krusty. Hell I would subject myself to Mount Snow and it's 6 pack if I could include Highway Star.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Feb 18, 2016)

lol. you will never ever ever see me at mount snow. only reason stratton has made a few appearances is because of max pass. i'm questioning max pass for next year. i only like killington for early and late season, pico has barely opened, stratton is a bore without trees, and river loaf and tremblant are too far. max pass would really benefit from a quality option in northern new england. throw 5 days at jay or sugarbush on that pass and i'm a customer for life.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 19, 2016)

"165mph and will do a 0-60 sprint in 3.2 seconds"....would definitely be a deal breaker for me.  You can't get something with more top end speed and faster time to 60 mph?


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 19, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> "165mph and will do a 0-60 sprint in 3.2 seconds"....would definitely be a deal breaker for me.  You can't get something with more top end speed and faster time to 60 mph?



Exactly.  Sometimes you need to get from 0-60 in 3 seconds flat to get to that killer parking space first. 

Keep looking.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

20,000 fewer miles for $1,000 more asking price, and the guy is willing to dicker:
http://legacygt.com/forums/showthre...subaru-legacy-gt-5eat-nav-stage-2-245250.html

Flushing, New York seems to have a lot of these cars.  

Looking at the ads on the internet, I see a pattern here.  Young men buy this car thinking it's cool.  They reach age 30, get married, and decide that it is time to grow up and to reassess what life's most important priorities are.  They list the car for sale.  Presumably for an unmarried 20-something to purchase.

There are also sellers trying to unload junk on unsuspecting buyers.


----------



## The Sneak (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> 20,000 fewer miles for $1,000 more asking price, and the guy is willing to dicker:
> http://legacygt.com/forums/showthre...subaru-legacy-gt-5eat-nav-stage-2-245250.html
> 
> Flushing, New York seems to have a lot of these cars.
> ...



I think that is certainly the case with the more 'boy racer' cars, but the Legacy GT was positioned as a more comfortable, more upscale car. It was certainly quite a bit more expensive than the Impreza WRX.  I don't think many 25 years bought Legacy GTs new. Now, it's getting a bit older and has depreciated so these cars are on there 2nd and 3rd owners, who then proceed to tune them for MOAR POWR and beat them into the ground. 

Beware the high performance automobile on its 2nd or 3rd owner. Even more so when there are a lack of service or rebuild records, or any 'stories' whatsoever. It's not, however, like this is the most terrible choice the thread starter could make. He could be looking at a decade old Audi S4 with the same mileage.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

The Sneak said:


> Beware the high performance automobile on its 2nd or 3rd owner.


Very true.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 19, 2016)

Cars that modded are not a good bet. IMHO. Why don't you check out the new Cross-Tek. It may not be a speed demon, but it has a warranty!


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

MadMadWorld said:


> We need to have a gathering for just the most famous AZ characters. I would pay to ride a lift with Tuna, VTK, and Krusty. Hell I would subject myself to Mount Snow and it's 6 pack if I could include Highway Star.



:lol:


----------



## frapcap (Feb 19, 2016)

Something else I thought of- keep an eye on the oil level as those turbos love to burn it. My old LGT used a quart every 1,500 miles. 

Hell, my new 2015 Impreza just used 2 quarts over 3,300 miles. Thankfully its a lease and it isn't going to be my problem in the future after I turn it in.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> 20,000 fewer miles for $1,000 more asking price, and the guy is willing to dicker:
> http://legacygt.com/forums/showthre...subaru-legacy-gt-5eat-nav-stage-2-245250.html
> 
> Flushing, New York seems to have a lot of these cars.
> ...



If I'm following this thread correctly....  You have tracked down the original listing Tuna is looking at. You've read through the  Subie forums about this particular car.  You've read historical posts by the seller to look for clues of accidents.  You've talked to a mechanic about this car. You checked carfax.  And you've researched similar cars for sale in the area. 

Wow!  You have some serious free time on your hands. You've probably spent more time on this purchase than Tuna has.  Maybe he can just pay you to find a car for him.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

Cannonball said:


> If I'm following this thread correctly....  You have tracked down the original listing Tuna is looking at. You've read through the  Subie forums about this particular car.  You've read historical posts by the seller to look for clues of accidents.  You've talked to a mechanic about this car. You checked carfax.  And you've researched similar cars for sale in the area.
> 
> Wow!  You have some serious free time on your hands. You've probably spent more time on this purchase than Tuna has.  Maybe he can just pay you to find a car for him.



I didn't do all of those things, but what I did do took less than10 minutes.  Google works wonders.  The conversation with the mechanic happened at a basketball game. We were sitting next to each other.  

Nice try, though.

But your point is a good one. In less than 10 minutes I knew that this car is to be avoided.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm picking up a new car either this or next weekend depending when my loan check comes in (at 2.8% APR  )
> 
> Many of you by now have probably seen my crashed Impreza. So I pulled the trigger and have another car lined up. I don't know if it's good though..
> 
> ...



No.


No.

*
No!


*As a prior owner(and DIYer) of several turbo subarus, all of them nicer or more highly modified than this one....DON'T DO IT.

100k is a major turning point for subarus. They become a money pit. Straight up at 105K you have a $1000+ timing belt job coming.  Control arm bushings at $300-$500. Then wheel bearings. Clutch. Not to mention plenty of other known issues large and small - head gasket, glass tranny, turbo failure, compression/ring failure.  For cheap cars, they cost a boatload of money to keep running.


Not to mention, its a 8 year old car (very basic looking) that looks like it was modified by an 18 year boy.  Buy a nice, newer car that your wife won't be pissed off or embarrassed by.

Run. Away.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 19, 2016)

I always find that after you crash a car where you're entirely at fault (weather related or not), the best thing to do is go for MOAR POWR.  

Mods don't increase the value of the car, they decrease it for the reasons everyone is saying.  But, I agree with Sneak, it's much better gamble than a used S4!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> No.
> 
> 
> No.
> ...



My 1 Subaru was a 2005 Legacy Wagon.  It was a company car. Previous rep was from NYC.  He maintained it perfectly and wasn't someone to beat on it.  I took it over at 65K miles, drove it to 93K miles and literally everything you mention above happened.  $5k in repairs.  My company decided no thanks and traded it in for something new.  

Why someone making $105K a year would want to not only vastly overpay for this particular vehicle, but also take on such a likely headache makes no sense.  None


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> My 1 Subaru was a 2005 Legacy Wagon.  It was a company car. Previous rep was from NYC.  He maintained it perfectly and wasn't someone to beat on it.  I took it over at 65K miles, drove it to 93K miles and literally everything you mention above happened.  $5k in repairs.  My company decided no thanks and traded it in for something new.
> 
> Why someone making $105K a year would want to not only vastly overpay for this particular vehicle, but also take on such a likely headache makes no sense.  None



It makes tunasense!


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> This is a $38,000 car with 108k and a Subaru.
> 
> I was looking for a 08/09 Legacy GT but found a Limited (maximum specs) with awesome upgrades and in perfect driving condition.
> 
> ...



No.  A 2008 spec.b was about $32k at invoice. I'll give you one guess about why I know that.   $12k is WAY too much for this car.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> 17 inch Drag DR-66 rims w/ Hankook Ventus V2 all season tires (~1k miles)



This is a bad sign.  Basically crap wheels and tires, the entire setup is under $1k at discount tire direct.


----------



## skibumski (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> 20,000 fewer miles for $1,000 more asking price, and the guy is willing to dicker:
> http://legacygt.com/forums/showthre...subaru-legacy-gt-5eat-nav-stage-2-245250.html
> 
> Flushing, New York seems to have a lot of these cars.
> ...


You need to REALLY do your homework on a used car from Flushing.  I grew up there.  There are tons of low-quality chop shops in the area and you need to make sure everything with the vehicle is on the up and up.  Don't buy without taking it to a trusted mechanic.  Just look up the movie "Chop Shop" for reference.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

Never have I seen so much win and fail in a single thread.


----------



## frapcap (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> 100k is a major turning point for subarus. They become a money pit. Straight up at 105K you have a $1000+ timing belt job coming.  Control arm bushings at $300-$500. Then wheel bearings. Clutch. Not to mention plenty of other known issues large and small - head gasket, glass tranny, turbo failure, compression/ring failure.  For cheap cars, they cost a boatload of money to keep running.



Truth. The old cars may have been better and more reliable, but the modern Subarus deteriorate quickly and they're really resting on the laurels of the old vehicles in regards to reliability. My engine burned oil since the day I got it at 88k miles, but that didn't bother me much. Besides, I'm pretty damned capable in the garage and can handle damn near anything that could go wrong with most vehicles.

 Those "stronger metal head gaskets" failed around 103k. I did them myself (along with the timing belt and water pump as preventative measures) thinking "alright, that should do it for a while."  Then the ecu shit itself later in the summer. That was fun- and expensive. Next was the passenger side control arm and drivers tie rod shortly after. Then the passenger rear wheel bearing failed (~108k), followed shortly after by the passenger front. After two years and 18k miles of ownership, the transmission started making noise that sounded like engine knock (it wasn't knock). Fearing that the transmission or differential was about to fail and cost me even more money, I traded that fucker in on a lease and never looked back- and it was only $20 more a month than my loan, I didn't have a rapidly depreciating asset, and it won't inflate my average monthly payment with broken parts all of the time. If I owned the car flat out, I probably wouldn't have cared about the repair expense, but having it require injections of money while making payments was stupid.

Assuming your new lien is for 12k over 60 months, you're going to be paying approximately $200-220/month. My lease is $209/mo on a car that I don't ever have to worry about or repair. That was with $0 down. If your term is shorter and payment is higher, congratulations- you can lease a wrx!


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 19, 2016)

If Tuna were looking for a safe, reliable car to get him from point A to B in the most economic manner, all of these criticisms would be spot on.  But it appears that he's a Subarau enthusiast who especially likes this model and has sufficient income to keep it running.  If he's like the other enthusiasts I know, he probably realizes he's going to be dumping more money into it than would seem reasonable to a non-enthusiast. I don't think this necessarily represents a lapse in judgment on his part, however (unlike, say, driving to K in a ice storm for a 0.001% chance of powder day).


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> This is a bad sign.  Basically crap wheels and tires, the entire setup is under $1k at discount tire direct.



Believe it or not, steel wheels are a red flag for purchasing a used cars. I've crunched through a huge used car sale dataset, and by far the strongest indication of whether a used car is a good purchase is whether it had alloy rims. By far.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> But it appears that he's a Subarau enthusiast who especially likes this model and has sufficient income to keep it running.


Hmm...  I agree with one out of two of your assertions.  



.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> I'll give you one guess about why I know that.



Because you know everything about everyrhing...


----------



## cdskier (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Hmm...  I agree with one out of two of your assertions.
> 
> .



Maybe the reason he's taking out a loan for a $12K car is so he can afford all the repairs he will need to make! :lol: Otherwise, needing to take out a 5 year loan for a $12K purchase when you claim to make over 100K a year (and get free gas on top of that) really boggles my mind.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> If Tuna were looking for a safe, reliable car to get him from point A to B in the most economic manner, all of these criticisms would be spot on.  But it appears that he's a Subarau enthusiast who especially likes this model and has sufficient income to keep it running.  If he's like the other enthusiasts I know, he probably realizes he's going to be dumping more money into it than would seem reasonable to a non-enthusiast. I don't think this necessarily represents a lapse in judgment on his part, however (unlike, say, driving to K in a ice storm for a 0.001% chance of powder day).



Good post.

He said he wasn't looking for new, reliable or best gas mileage to get him to work and back.  So, I automatically assumed he was a Subaru enthusiast and this is the car he wanted, no matter the suggestion.  A few years back I owned a Legacy GT-Limited and it was the car I wanted.  Now I drive a 2014 Ford Fusion Hybrid because I want gas mileage, reliability and space for my traveling.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

Is tuna not liked here on AZ or are people just really upset that he's not taking their advice?


----------



## rocks860 (Feb 19, 2016)

As tuna made pretty clear this thread wasn't for advice, it was just to brag about his sweet new rode


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

You obviously haven't spent much time in the weather forum lately. :grin:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Is tuna not liked here on AZ or are people just really upset that he's not taking their advice?



I think that people get frustrated when he makes wholly unsupported declarations and won't acknowledge the overwhelming evidence against him.  I don't see it as anything more than frustration, though.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 19, 2016)

tuna = gss without the personal attacks. 

i find him, tuna, funny and entertaining.


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> As tuna made pretty clear this thread wasn't for advice, it was just to brag about his sweet new rode


Was the typo in the last word intentional? ;-)


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> You obviously haven't spent much time in the weather forum lately. :grin:



Is he the guy who had the "_POWDER ALERT_" thread? :lol: maybe I should have read the whole thing!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 19, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Believe it or not, steel wheels are a red flag for purchasing a used cars. I've crunched through a huge used car sale dataset, and by far the strongest indication of whether a used car is a good purchase is whether it had alloy rims. By far.



Is there a reason why that is?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 19, 2016)

cdskier said:


> :lol: Otherwise, needing to take out a 5 year loan for a $12K purchase when you claim to make over 100K a year (and get free gas on top of that) really boggles my mind.



Need to borrow some extra tall boots?!  :lol:


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 19, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> tuna = gss without the personal attacks.
> 
> i find him, tuna, funny and entertaining.



Need him here in the summer when we all need something to talk about in the off season.  :wink:


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 19, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> Is he the guy who had the "_POWDER ALERT_" thread? :lol: maybe I should have read the whole thing!



Not one but 3.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Not one but 3.



:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Well, thank you for the laughs anyways tuna!

If you buy the car, best of luck.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 19, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Is there a reason why that is?



Great question that is hard to answer with data. I personally suspect it's that people who buy cars of the cheapest trim level are also least likely to properly maintain them.


----------



## HowieT2 (Feb 19, 2016)

https://youtu.be/tnTVbsfixfM

not great on gas mileage, but you'll never worry about getting injured in an accident.  and traffic is no issue.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

rocks860 said:


> it was just to brag about his sweet new rode



Problem is, it's NOT a sweet ride. I've owned Subarus.  NOBODY CARES you drive a Subaru, let alone a 8 year old sedan that looks like every other mid-00's sedan.  Seriously, homeboy needs to get a clue.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Problem is, it's NOT a sweet ride. I've owned Subarus.  NOBODY CARES you drive a Subaru, let alone a 8 year old sedan that looks like every other mid-00's sedan.  Seriously, homeboy needs to get a clue.



I doubt he wants to buy a Legacy because he wants to stand out though.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 19, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> I doubt he wants to buy a Legacy because he wants to stand out though.



That car is modified to get attention. From 18 year old boys. NOBODY ELSE CARES.


----------



## benski (Feb 19, 2016)

HowieT2 said:


> https://youtu.be/tnTVbsfixfM
> 
> not great on gas mileage, but you'll never worry about getting injured in an accident.  and traffic is no issue.


At 68 tons you might have a little trouble crossing a bridge without totaling the bridge so I would not be so confident about not getting hurt.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> That car is modified to get attention. From 18 year old boys. NOBODY ELSE CARES.



As far as I can tell from his post, the car has 2 modifications:

2 which are performance related and have nothing to do with appearance of the car
2 which are directly related to the appearance of the car - HID kit and wheels

It is entirely possible that the previous owner (and potential new owner) like the way the car looks with these other wheels rather than the stock wheels - personally I don't like the stock Legacy wheels myself - and the HID kit can either be for looks or to make visibility better when lights are needed.

Either way, it is entirely possible that both the previous owner and potential new owner performed/want the modifications because of the way *THEY* think it looks or what they want.  Now, if the car had a huge wing on the back and some disgusting vinyl decals running down it, I would absolutely agree with your assessment.  However, subtle wheels and an HID kit does not scream "done for attention by teenagers" nor would most people look at the list of four (yes, 4) modifications and think they're all done for attention by "18 year old boys".


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

Tuna did refer to the car as a "looker".  Yes, a Subaru design that's 13 years old was referred to as a "looker".


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 19, 2016)

Some of their cars from that era I prefer.  Like the Outback, Imprezza and Legacy better from then. I prefer the Forrester now.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 19, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Some of their cars from that era I prefer.  Like the Outback, Imprezza and Legacy better from then. I prefer the Forrester now.



Do you mean the Lesbaru?  Thats what my son called a forester when I had one for a loaner a couple of years ago.


----------



## Jcb890 (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Tuna did refer to the car as a "looker".  Yes, a Subaru design that's 13 years old was referred to as a "looker".



I personally like that body style Legacy and also the generation before that (2003-2008 I think?).

You do realize that some people prefer older cars and some older cars look better than their newer counterparts, right?  Perhaps not.


----------



## Tin (Feb 19, 2016)

I don't know if there has ever been so much agreement in one thread. I do like Subarus  in that they are safe, easy to work on, the parts are cheap, and there is a reason why so many older ones are still on the road. If you get it, good luck with it Tuna.

I hope you looked at least looked at Mazda and Volvo AWDs. They can be found with 5 or 6 speed manuals as well. Hoping my GF goes to Volvo next.


----------



## hammer (Feb 19, 2016)

Which Volvo AWDs come with a manual transmission nowadays?

FWIW my S40 just hit 100K a few weeks ago.  Last issue I had was a dead battery.  Will want to change the timing belt soon but last I checked the dealer was asking $600 for the job.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 19, 2016)

hammer said:


> Which Volvo AWDs come with a manual transmission nowadays?
> 
> FWIW my S40 just hit 100K a few weeks ago.  Last issue I had was a dead battery.  Will want to change the timing belt soon but last I checked the dealer was asking $600 for the job.



$600 from a dealer?  That's actually really good.  Does it include the water pump?  Make sure you do it at the same time or you'll just wind up doing the whole thing again in 10,000 miles.

Problem with the newer (post red block engine) turbo Volvos is that they'll last a long time IF they're properly maintained.  They don't do so well if you start missing oil changes, etc.  Electric gremlins are not uncommon and nothing is cheap to fix.   Our 2007 XC70 has 104k and is still on the original battery (barely).  Some sort of miracle of science.

Edit:  Are any cars past 100k really reliable anymore?  Honda and Toyota had a thing going for a while but even those aren't as good as they used to be.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2016)

goldsbar said:


> Edit:  Are any cars past 100k really reliable anymore?  Honda and Toyota had a thing going for a while but even those aren't as good as they used to be.



I had a ford ranger that went 240k when I had it (still going with another owner). The only thing I ever had to do to it was oil changes, brakes and tires. Once had to change the alternator and battery.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 19, 2016)

I popped into the Legacy GT forum to see if any other cars have been listed.  One that was just listed has 113,000 miles and had the following work done:

During the 105K maintenance:

* *Water pump* 
* *Timing belt kit (timing belt, tensioner, idler pulleys)* 
* Drive belt 
* Coolant flush 
* Thermostat 
* Light-weight crank pulley 
* Oil change	

During the engine repair at 108K:

* *Both heads were sent out for machining*. 
* *Engine Short Block*
* *Clutch Disk, CVR, Release*
* *Timing Belt (another new belt*, but kept the same new tensioner and idler pulleys that were installed a couple of months prior)
* Ignition Coil
* Spark Plugs
* Camshaft Sensor
* Duct AY-AIR
* *Engine Gasket & Seal Set*
* More Seals/Plugs
* Various Clamps, Clips, Vacuum Hoses
* Oil / Filter
* Coolant

You guys weren't kidding when you said that these vehicles need a ton of work when they hit 100,000 miles or so.  I notice that the vehicle that Tuna is looking at doesn't say that it has had any of this work done to it.

I'm starting to understand why the guy may be unloading it so quickly.


----------



## Tin (Feb 19, 2016)

hammer said:


> Which Volvo AWDs come with a manual transmission nowadays?
> 
> FWIW my S40 just hit 100K a few weeks ago.  Last issue I had was a dead battery.  Will want to change the timing belt soon but last I checked the dealer was asking $600 for the job.



T5 S60. I will always go used though. $600 is an absolute steal. I would pay to have it done if that cheap. The entire kit with water pump alone is generally $200-$300. Timing belts on an interference engine are a scary thing. I would always do it early. If it says 100k, do it at 75-80. Volvo says you can wait to replace the water pump until the second timing belt but I wouldn't. If you're in there, just do it. I got quoted at $1200-$1500 in the Providence area. Need the special cam tool to hold them in place.



goldsbar said:


> $600 from a dealer?  That's actually really good.  Does it include the water pump?  Make sure you do it at the same time or you'll just wind up doing the whole thing again in 10,000 miles.
> 
> Problem with the newer (post red block engine) turbo Volvos is that they'll last a long time IF they're properly maintained.  They don't do so well if you start missing oil changes, etc.  Electric gremlins are not uncommon and nothing is cheap to fix.   Our 2007 XC70 has 104k and is still on the original battery (barely).  Some sort of miracle of science.
> 
> Edit:  Are any cars past 100k really reliable anymore?  Honda and Toyota had a thing going for a while but even those aren't as good as they used to be.



I choose to do preventative maintenance on mine (fuel pressure sensor and the mid 2000 2.4s had the PCV issue) things are getting older = just change, don't wait for a belt or hose to go. The turbo is indeed an issue and on any engine shortens the life span. I would say the most annoying Volvo thing is eating tires. As with all Euros, it has gremlins. Mine would not blow A/C because the temp sensor was off and if it picks up a below freezing temp it won't blow. Damn finicky.


----------



## Tin (Feb 19, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> During the engine repair at 108K:
> 
> * *Both heads were sent out for machining*.
> * *Engine Short Block*
> ...



Plugs not at the 30/60 interval (given how into their cars these people are) and this list of parts make me think the "repair" was the head gaskets blowing out and oil/antifreeze were pissed all over the new timing belt? 

The coil/wires are common after about 7-8 years, real humid mornings or after a rain the car misfires like a SOB until it dries out. The 2.5s, because they are installed so wonderfully, take about 14" of extensions and a bunch of electrical tape, knuckles to get the plugs out and you can easily mess up the heads. 


This thread is making me miss working on cars for a living. If I hit the lottery I will finish my PhD and open a garage.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2016)

This thread is still active?

Anyway here's a more recent photo of my new car.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> As far as I can tell from his post, the car has 2 modifications:
> 
> 2 which are performance related and have nothing to do with appearance of the car
> 2 which are directly related to the appearance of the car - HID kit and wheels
> ...



Yeah I'm pretty thrilled with the upgrades, both the mechanical and aesthetic ones. Car caught my eye instantly. Not too concerned about impressing folks at the senior center or kids on the playground with it. My Pastor is a car guy I'm sure he'll enjoy taking it for a spin.

Seems like a lot of folks on Legacy GT forums are pretty happy with the way their cars look. Always been a fan of various Subarus. There's only a few models and years I think were a bust in that department.

legacygt.com/forums/showthread.php/post-your-single-best-picture-46496p2.html

That thread is 05 through 09 models. If you don't think half of those are gorgeous we'll just disagree then.

I also ride a Specialized 2004 Enduro with mad upgrades and IMO there aren't much better looking freeride bikes made to this day.

Timing belt just replaced btw.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 19, 2016)

Highway Star said:


> Problem is, it's NOT a sweet ride. I've owned Subarus.  NOBODY CARES you drive a Subaru, let alone a 8 year old sedan that looks like every other mid-00's sedan.  Seriously, homeboy needs to get a clue.



Late to the party, but fascinating my thread has even managed to drag you out of the woodwork.

Probably deleting this tomorrow. People should go ski. Clearly this is taking up too much of some people's time, including my own now. We're now at the point with people mostly questioning my financial decisions and whatnot, it's becoming a little absurd and redundant. I didn't create this so that I should explain myself in every which way to people I've never met and mostly never care to meet.

Mod feel free to lock it prior to my return from Berkshire East tomorrow. Thanks.


----------

